

Ask PG: Can we get a highlight for the OP replies? - oomkiller

Is there any way you could add a highlight or change the color of the OP when they reply to their post?  Sometimes on Ask HNs, it's hard to find their replies buried deep within the many threads.  BTW, reddit does this :)
======
kmano8
I just asked this yesterday.. scroll down 'ask' a bit further.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1338911>

~~~
oomkiller
Cool :) I guess if I had a search I could have just searched :)

~~~
kmano8
I used searchyc to try and find something before I submitted yesterday..
though I didn't find anything, in some instances it took up to 40 seconds for
a query to go through.. ugh.

------
pclark
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

~~~
pbhjpbhj
That link is to a suggestions for improvements thread from years ago; it's not
clear that it is still being used at the HN end.

However, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363#score_1148154> should take
you to the OP comment highlighting comment.

